# how much to trim?



## blowinthatloud (Apr 28, 2015)

so im getting ready to flip this girl to 12/12, im wondering how much i should trim off the bottom? as you can see the top is really bushy, i did alot of Fimming on this plant testing to see what i could do between that an the T5 its short and thick!! lookin forward to see  this thing bud!!

i  m having a real hard time typing my son spilled mountain dew on my laptop!! itsn really annoying!.....BtL 

View attachment 201415grow 076.jpg


View attachment 201415grow 077.jpg


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Apr 28, 2015)

Hard question to answer, at least for me. You want to trim it "a lot" let's say that. 

Whatever you think won't make it to the top of the canopy, you get rid of. You do not want popcorn buds sucking energy and resources from your tops, and hindering your air flow. 

Here's an idea of some that I did a month ago, but I still didn't quite take enough. Just a bit more, and that would've been good for me :aok: 

View attachment April25Update (18 of 22).jpg


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Apr 28, 2015)

Flowering with the T5s, too?  I would not trim it up at all on the bottom.  I would LST is some and let her grow.


----------



## RubyRed (Apr 28, 2015)

I would not Trim either.


----------



## blowinthatloud (Apr 28, 2015)

flowering with 600 hps...BtL


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Apr 28, 2015)

Yeah, I think that I would just LST that a bit to open up the inside and let her go.  You trim a bit differently for HPS than you do LEDs.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Apr 28, 2015)

Still trim your under skirt!  IMO

Some stuff will not make it to the top of the canopy. Knowing what will and won't comes with some experience for sure. Green mojo to you.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Apr 28, 2015)

These will be "sucker branches" and will leach nutrients from your main branches, will create popcorn bud, will hinder ventilation and will not make it to the top of the canopy. Get rid of this stuff (the under skirt) during veg. 

View attachment Chopsthese.jpg


----------



## 000StankDank000 (Apr 30, 2015)

Dr. Green Fang said:


> These will be "sucker branches" and will leach nutrients from your main branches, will create popcorn bud, will hinder ventilation and will not make it to the top of the canopy. Get rid of this stuff (the under skirt) during veg.




I agree with fang plus the lowest branches basically anything that makes popcorn nugs


----------



## orangesunshine (Apr 30, 2015)

i too would trim anything that will never see the light of day---like the bottom 1/4 of the plant---good material to use for cloning


----------



## bwanabud (May 1, 2015)

I trim the bottoms and inside branches heavy, if it won't reach the top...it goes.


----------



## Bongofury (May 1, 2015)

bwanabud said:


> I trim the bottoms and inside branches heavy, if it won't reach the top...it goes.



When do you do this trimming? While still in veg and ? 1 week, 2 weeks before the flowering tent? Newb question I know. I will be flipping in a few weeks is why I ask.  Thanks.


----------



## techrons78 (May 2, 2015)

Bongofury said:


> When do you do this trimming? While still in veg and ? 1 week, 2 weeks before the flowering tent? Newb question I know. I will be flipping in a few weeks is why I ask.  Thanks.



I prefer to clone or prune before 12-12...but you can go 2 weeks in to flowering still trimming but thats pushing it..id go before 12-12.or the day of.tech


----------



## Bongofury (May 2, 2015)

techrons78 said:


> I prefer to clone or prune before 12-12...but you can go 2 weeks in to flowering still trimming but thats pushing it..id go before 12-12.or the day of.tech



Thanks tech.


----------



## Bongofury (May 2, 2015)

techrons78 said:


> I prefer to clone or prune before 12-12...but you can go 2 weeks in to flowering still trimming but thats pushing it..id go before 12-12.or the day of.tech



Thanks tech.


----------



## Rosebud (May 2, 2015)

Bongofury said:


> When do you do this trimming? While still in veg and ? 1 week, 2 weeks before the flowering tent? Newb question I know. I will be flipping in a few weeks is why I ask.  Thanks.





 I like all the pruning to be done before i flip to 12/12. BUT, i always end up doing some more the first week or so of flower. 

I think plants in general like to have one thing done at a time. Takes the plants energy to heal up the wound from taking off branches.  Also takes energy for the plant to start to flower..so i like to give them one stress at a time, but that is just me...
hope that holps.


----------



## bwanabud (May 2, 2015)

Rosebud said:


> I like all the pruning to be done before i flip to 12/12. BUT, i always end up doing some more the first week or so of flower.
> 
> I think plants in general like to have one thing done at a time. Takes the plants energy to heal up the wound from taking off branches.  Also takes energy for the plant to start to flower..so i like to give them one stress at a time, but that is just me...
> hope that holps.



I agree, that's what I strive for...but always trim more later.

Hope that holps ^^^^


----------



## Rosebud (May 2, 2015)

HOLPS IS GOOD!!! LOL Bwana... thought you might not see that...oops. LOL


----------



## blowinthatloud (May 2, 2015)

i trimmed a couple rows of the bottom branches, an a bunch of the little small branches that were coming off the bigger branches, it opened up the inside of the plant allowing better air flow an light penetration, didnt wanna go to much so im kinda using this one as a test for the next ones that go into flower. im working on a continious grow so it will be a couple weeks before i put another girl into the flower room..thanks..BtL


----------



## lyfespan (May 2, 2015)

I have been trimming all the lowers that don't get much light for clones, then to thin the bushy bushes out I have been going up the stalk and removing all the leaves(leaving fans) that are closest to the stalk I'll remove the #1&2 leaf that are on every branch


----------



## blowinthatloud (May 2, 2015)

heres what she looks like after trimming..BtL 

View attachment 201415grow 080.jpg


View attachment 201415grow 081.jpg


----------



## Rosebud (May 2, 2015)

Looks nice.


----------



## blowinthatloud (May 2, 2015)

cool thank you! BtL


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (May 3, 2015)

Good stuff


----------



## blowinthatloud (May 5, 2015)

when trimming how many cuts can you do at one time an not stress the plant to much, like 10 cuts or maybe 15 anybody have a limit or know when it will start to hurt the plant? thanks...BtL


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (May 5, 2015)

In veg, you can take a weed whacker to them and they will be just fine in a day or two. Things are hearty as all hell! 

:aok:


----------



## bearded_grower13 (May 17, 2015)

I like your set up with your plants inside of those bins...do you have draining hooked up to them? The exterior "shelter" what is that made of or what is it? That seems like an great way to grow indoors.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (May 17, 2015)

bearded_grower13 said:


> I like your set up with your plants inside of those bins...do you have draining hooked up to them? The exterior "shelter" what is that made of or what is it? That seems like an great way to grow indoors.



I think you're directing that question to me ya? Those are Rubbermaid 18 gal totes. 

If you go to my link below, "The Dr's Office" and follow that along from page 1, you'll see those bins in action, and learn a lot along the way :aok:


----------



## blowinthatloud (May 17, 2015)

ya those are DR Green Fangs! i grow in smart pots he has a DWC setup, he is forsure a great guy to follow, has mad knowledge an experience!!..BtL


----------



## bearded_grower13 (May 18, 2015)

Appreciate the love...I'll go check it out! Trying to learn all I can gonna start my first grow soon....I must be an idiot I can't see the link you speak of..


----------



## bearded_grower13 (May 18, 2015)

Dr. Green Fang said:


> I think you're directing that question to me ya? Those are Rubbermaid 18 gal totes.
> 
> 
> 
> If you go to my link below, "The Dr's Office" and follow that along from page 1, you'll see those bins in action, and learn a lot along the way :aok:




Appreciate the love...I'll go check it out! Trying to learn all I can gonna start my first grow soon....


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (May 18, 2015)

bearded_grower13 said:


> I can't see the link you speak of..



*Click THIS  *

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=70829


----------



## giggy (May 19, 2015)

i don't trim so i'm no help. i'm glad to see so many step up to help you out on this. good luck and keep it green.


----------



## blowinthatloud (May 19, 2015)

Thanks Giggy! theres quite a few very helpful people on this forum! BtL


----------



## techrons78 (May 20, 2015)

Here is my  trim job....4 are 4.5 weeks old....other 13 are 1 week in. 

View attachment 20150520_102448.jpg


View attachment 20150520_102459.jpg


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (May 20, 2015)

Wait, you trimmed 4.5 weeks into flowering?! 

The one that's 1 week in (flowering I assume), now that's just fine. I trim right up till 2 - 2 1/2 weeks...but TRY to have it all done no more than 14 days from flip. :aok:


----------



## techrons78 (May 20, 2015)

Dr. Green Fang said:


> Wait, you trimmed 4.5 weeks intoin flowerflowering?!
> 
> The one that's 1 week in (flowering I assume), now that's just fine. I trim right up till 2 - 2 1/2 weeks...but TRY to have it all done no more than 14 days from flip. :aok:



No I trim up before 12 -12 ......I just have older and newer In flower tent...


----------



## sopappy (May 20, 2015)

blowinthatloud said:


> so im getting ready to flip this girl to 12/12, im wondering how much i should trim off the bottom? as you can see the top is really bushy, i did alot of Fimming on this plant testing to see what i could do between that an the T5 its short and thick!! lookin forward to see  this thing bud!!
> 
> i  m having a real hard time typing my son spilled mountain dew on my laptop!! itsn really annoying!.....BtL



I have a batch in flower that i didn't think would make it this far, man , what a tortured life they've had. Anyways, I figured they'd all die but they didn't and I'm thinking my yield will seriously suck so, I stumble across this dude advocating SERIOUS defoliating for better yields...
and I bite.
Over 2 or 3 days, I took almost EVERY FAN LEAF off and was BRUTAL with the lower branches. And they're STILL kicking!!
Should be an interesting flower. I'll come back with my yield, it should be telling.


----------



## sopappy (May 20, 2015)

giggy said:


> i don't trim so i'm no help. i'm glad to see so many step up to help you out on this. good luck and keep it green.



This place is downright REMARKABLE for just that reason!
Talk about a bargain, 
...the best I ever had!


----------



## Bongofury (May 20, 2015)

sopappy said:


> This place is downright REMARKABLE for just that reason!
> Talk about a bargain,
> ...the best I ever had!



Yes, this place IS remarkable sopappy. I'm not trimming at all so I'll have the other end of the spectrum covered. lol. I'll let you know. :farm:


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (May 20, 2015)

I did the "don't trim, keep it as natural as intended" mind set at first too. 

Then, when you experiment with cleaning up, you'll find loads of things out :aok:


----------



## sopappy (May 20, 2015)

Bongofury said:


> Yes, this place IS remarkable sopappy. I'm not trimming at all so I'll have the other end of the spectrum covered. lol. I'll let you know. :farm:



far out
(I can't believe I actually said that)

Mine look pretty sparse and I think I lost two already but I've had my fill of trimming popcorn, it's good stuff and does the job but man, it is just too tedious, I toss them in with the shake. I want them big fat colas!
So indeed! Let's compare harvests... I took a chainsaw to my gals and you did nothing.... excellent! This is almost SCIENTIFIC!


----------



## jonnylorenzo (May 20, 2015)

..


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (May 20, 2015)

> it's good stuff and does the job but man, it is just too tedious, I toss them in with the shake. I want them big fat colas!



All the nutrients that go to that crap that you toss to the trim pile (popcorn) is robbing your main colas. I've experienced this the hard way, as well as many others. The "leave it and forget it.. let nature use the solar panels" idea is ridiculous. I've tried both and it's blatantly obvious to me what is the correct approach. You can WEED WHACK the damn things in veg, and never really hurt them  (strain depending, but 99% of strain take a beating).


----------



## sopappy (May 20, 2015)

Dr. Green Fang said:


> All the nutrients that go to that crap that you toss to the trim pile (popcorn) is robbing your main colas. I've experienced this the hard way, as well as many others. The "leave it and forget it.. let nature use the solar panels" idea is ridiculous. I've tried both and it's blatantly obvious to me what is the correct approach. You can WEED WHACK the damn things in veg, and never really hurt them  (strain depending, but 99% of strain take a beating).



music to my ears.... so, you're saying I may not have been completely out of my mind removing (almost) all of the fan leaves?
I was working top down and stopped at two weeks in to flower so you'll see some fans down there but most are long gone. 
This picture is 3 weeks of flower but I still may pluck those remaining fans,
there's another dude here who is trimming NOTHING so we're gonna compare, one extreme to the other, should be fun 

View attachment 100_0829.jpg


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (May 20, 2015)

Rule of thumb. If it doesn't look like it's going to "make it to the top of the canopy", get rid of it during veg and up to 2 weeks into flower. Looks like you did a good job :aok: 

The goal is to have as even a canopy as possible full of buds! If you have nodes below the first 20" or so from the top they will "suck" the nutrients from the thriving tops. They themselves will be mediocre in potency and PISS POOR on density.. and all the work your plant does to maintain them is lost energy. 

This was a "theory" I read and a big thing in the horticultural world. Some told me "they are solar panels, and will drop off when used up" ... these people are also leaving nodes, not just fan leaves... yes the leave is a solar panel, but it's just a hindrance when it's so low down. Also, it impedes air flow! 

I could go on forever really, but trimming is a requirement in my mind! These girls are my bonsai's and I'm the Sensi


----------



## sopappy (May 20, 2015)

Dr. Green Fang said:


> Rule of thumb. If it doesn't look like it's  going to "make it to the top of the canopy", get rid of it during veg  and up to 2 weeks into flower. Looks like you did a good job :aok:
> 
> >>>wow,  thanks for that, undeserved though, all I did was remove half the fans  one night and the remainder the next, just before 2 week flower too.  Lucked out there.
> 
> ...





see >>> up there for my rebuttal


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (May 20, 2015)

:aok:


----------



## blowinthatloud (May 20, 2015)

Dr. Green Fang said:


> These girls are my bonsai's and I'm the Sensi



well said! :smoke1:

BtL


----------



## sopappy (Jun 7, 2015)

Bongofury said:


> Yes, this place IS remarkable sopappy. I'm not trimming at all so I'll have the other end of the spectrum covered. lol. I'll let you know. :farm:



 hey bongofury, still wanna play?  I'm starting week 7 (I think) and checking trichomes daily now.  I wanted to trim some more leaves but only took the ones that were lying on top of buds. Trichomes look pretty sparse to me, not much on the leaves at all. The colas look like they need another month hahaha, I might be in for a horrible trim job. I'll take some snaps before I chop.


----------

